# THC Tauren Beest RTA



## CashKat88 (14/9/19)

Hey there Vape Vets
I recently got a new tauren beest and it leaks out about a 1/4 of the tank every single time i refill it, I've tried wicking it loose and tight but it persists to leak like crazy, i like the flavor of this tank but i find it unusable in public because I'm constantly wiping the bottom of this tank, I'm so used to my leak proof Zeus x, is there a guide out there to help wick this thing or does anybody know how it should be done, coil placement? thin out wicks? ..... Please Help.


----------



## KZOR (14/9/19)

I own 4 and don't have leaks on any of them. Maybe my video can shed some light. 
I prefer using 3mm diameter nano aliens and when i wick the legs only 2mm show under the deck ring through which i place the wick legs. I also spread it slightly so the whole are is covered evenly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88 (14/9/19)

@KZOR Thanks so much man, I will give it a watch later on and see if i can get it right ✌

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (14/9/19)

When you wick it make tripple sure that no cotton is close to the honeycomb airholes. If it touches it will start to wick all the juice out of the tank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nitro (18/8/21)

Hey CashKat88 did you ever find a solution to your problem with the leaking of your tank? I have tried different coils and wicking methods and even changed the bottom o ring and still leaks. Can't work out what's going on with mine?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (18/8/21)

Adephi said:


> When you wick it make tripple sure that no cotton is close to the honeycomb airholes. If it touches it will start to wick all the juice out of the tank.



I don't have that tank, but the Blotto does the same if:

Your coil is not wide enough to cover the airflow on the bottom
The wick rests on or touches the airflow holes
The capillary action just draws that juice down the holes.

When I wick the Blotto now I kind of hump the cotton under the end of the coil to make sure it does not touch.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Mollie (18/8/21)

This might help I also got the Beest and tested the cotton
What I have found is if the wick is trimmed to much it will leak everytime
What you can do is to check Kzor's YT on the Beest I wick mine almost the same and I wick the Tauren One on the same method and no leaking issues

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## LeislB (18/8/21)

There were 2 versions, the first one had leaking issues. I can't remember which one is which. I bought a first version brand new and a second version second hand. Never had an issue with the newer version.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (18/8/21)

LeislB said:


> There were 2 versions, the first one had leaking issues.


I got both. Mine are fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88 (21/8/21)

Nitro said:


> Hey CashKat88 did you ever find a solution to your problem with the leaking of your tank? I have tried different coils and wicking methods and even changed the bottom o ring and still leaks. Can't work out what's going on with mine?


Hey @Nitro, sorry for the late reply, I have been super busy and don't visit as often as I'd like to, if I can remember I watched any YouTubers video I could on this Atty, I eventually got it right once or twice but ultimately I couldn't get the same level of flavour I was getting from my Fatality so I sold it, I really like the Tauren products and the way they look but I've tried 2 or 3 of their products and they always just leak on me for some reason.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

